# snapshot corrupt message



## voxel (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello all ^^)

trying to make a *portsnap fetch update* today I found 22 new patches, however portsnap(8) is blocking on the 18th patch with this message:

```
fetching 4 new ports or files... gunzip: unknown compression format snapshot is corrupt.
```
What happened? And how to workaround this?

Thanks,
Amigalement,
JF Voxel


----------



## glocke (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too...
[CMD=]portsnap fetch[/CMD] worked some hours ago, but now I get the same error message.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems to be a common problem. 

```
root@vps-2417-1:/var/db#portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 9 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Mon Aug 20 02:07:26 CEST 2012:
0ae711577bcba32d50ef5fb0928a3e4e5d512381c5cfa2100% of   67 MB   12 MBps
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Aug 20 02:07:26 CEST 2012 to Mon Aug 20 12:31:09 CEST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 26 patches.....10....20... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 9 new ports or files... gunzip: unknown compression format
snapshot is corrupt.
```


----------



## voxel (Aug 20, 2012)

I've tryied the solution proposed there : http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=14915&postcount=2
but to just get the same response at the end :-(
Please Help !


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the file is corrupt on the server and needs to be fixed there. All I can say is try again in a few hours.


----------

